# Check out my new bow....



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

Any of you ever seen a TNT bow? Only 22 inches from reel to reel. Quiet, fast enough and easy to shoot. 

Anybody want to buy my PSE Nova?

Here are a few pics.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Pretty crazy lookin. Outta be great for stalking in the thick stuff. How is Shock,speed and forgiveness?


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

It's so tiny...I'm afraid I might break it ;-) Naw, dude, that things sweet! How much for the nova if you're serious?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Finger pinch?? Heck that'l give release pinch. That reminds me of how radical the super kodiak magnum was back in the 60's. 48" I believe. You could put two of yours into one of those. Hope you don't shoot any Pope and young animals. They won't accept them with bows less than 30". Who cares about that book anyway.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats insane, I think my buddies would laugh at me if I brought that hunting but then again be in amazement if it took down a deer lol.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Wow! Thats wicked looking. How forgiving is it?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

What length arrows, weight being pulled, and speed??


----------



## Gamblinhand (Mar 6, 2007)

I actually thought the thing was for kids and I was gonna buy it for my son. Any way it has a full draw, I think the arrows that I'm shooting are right at 29 inches and I never thought about the P&Y book, but I could put longer arrows through it. The guy who builds the bow, took 7th in some national competition. The rig is extremely quiet and forgiving. I don't know about shock speed, that's a new one on me. The bows limbs are currently set at 56 lbs and can go to 80lbs. You can buy other limbs that will take it to 110lbs, but unless you trying to kill an elephant, what's the purpose? Anyway, there are a lot of questions that I don't know, I'm just getting back into bow hunting------ I just saw this thing and had to have it after the guy shot it for me. Did y'all notine the little legs on the front limbs that act like a kickstand----- or my hauling A** wheels----- these things all help the performance of course---lol!

Yeah, I think I do want to sell my Nova------ give me an offer on a scale of one to ten I'd have to say, it's a 8.5. What's it worth? It's still like brand new and comes with a. Removable quiver and a hard case.


----------

